

Get a 'Personal' MBA - tialys
http://lifehacker.com/399411/skip-business-school-and-get-your-personal-mba

======
alex_c
To me, part of the value of a "proper" MBA seems to be meeting like-minded
people and the potential to make some great connections. However, I don't have
an MBA - neither personal nor the $100,000 variety - so it's just a hunch.

Any thoughts on that? Am I thinking too highly of MBA programs?

~~~
bookhuddle
I haven't pursued an MBA, but know lots of people that have, including my
siblings. All of them seem to have had great experiences with their programs;
they learned a lot, met great people, experienced many things during the
program that they probably wouldn't experience otherwise, and gotten a broader
perspective than they had before.

Many of them have had lucrative career opportunities after their programs and
these opportunities probably would not have come by or similar opportunities
would come by only much later in their careers. This seems to be a great value
of an MBA program, especially one at a top school.

------
goodgoblin
Ok -I've worked on a startup on the side for almost 3 years now - and so far
no real success - I'm starting to cringe at the lost opportunity cost and am
thinking that I should go back to school. I can't leave the immediate area due
to family constraints - so I'm limited to local institutions. I can probably
get into either an MBA, Masters in CS or Law degree program. Which do you all
think is a better fit? Or is there something to be gained in a spectacular
failure of the startup (i.e. maybe more likely to get venture next time
around)?

A little more background - the programs are 'rated' around 50th or so in the
country - and I will likely never work in a totally high tech industry -
(working in IT now within another field (i.e. enterprise)).

~~~
bookhuddle
I would recommend trying to figure out what kind of work you want to be doing
or enjoy/think you enjoy and then picking the education that will be most
appropriate to help you get there.

An MBA, MS in CS, and a Law degree will all be a great additions to your
credentials, you will certainly learn a lot, and each will open up a lot of
opportunities, but the opportunities will likely be very different.

If you want to be a VC, then combine all three. If you want to be a patent
lawyer, then CS and Law are good. :)

Here is a list with the books from the Personal MBA list:
<http://www.bookhuddle.com/list/314/Personal-MBA-Reading-List>

------
tjic
I own a self-funded startup, and have the president hat, obviously.

I'm working through Josh's list of books, and paying for an hour of coaching
with Josh once per month...and I find it invaluable.

~~~
wallflower
Can you comment more on how the monthly coaching helps you focus?
Accountability?

------
snowbird122
You can read these books. They are the same books I read while getting my MBA.
The question is: will you?

Could you have earned the equivalent of your undergrad degree if you would
have just read and understood the books. Probably.

Would you have done it if you didn't have a test to push you?

That is one of the real reasons for school. It pushes you to focus and learn
on a specific schedule.

------
dawie
I have done the personal MBA and it is great!

~~~
bookhuddle
How long did it take you? How did you approach the list?

